#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: ایراد در sysprep win7

## c12au6

با سلام
لطفا آموزش sysprep windows 7 را بگذارید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

